# Beanfield Rifles



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

If this rifle is truly going to be your daughters first deer rifle, I would offer up the Remington model 7 in either 7mm08 or .243. With a 20 inch tube I would not expect great things at 300 yds. but the model 7 is just SOOOOO pretty. If price is an issue the Savage model 10 is a viable option.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

22-250 
shoots flat


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

buckshot01 said:


> I wanna get a good, somewhat light caliber for long-range shooting. I have a .30-06 for my general hunting. I'd like an adequate for deer caliber that will also take coyotes without much damage and can mostly be used as a great shoot-the-hell-out-of-it gun. I am lucky to have a 300+ yard range at my home and want to really shoot this summer....
> Anyone have an opinion about all this?


Sounds like the caliber you need is .308 Win. Short action, ballistically similar to .30-06 in the lighter bullet weights, ammo is common, relatively inexpensive and available in bulk from military surplus outlets. 300 yards should be no problem for .308 with a good bullet. It is widely used in the military, police depts and deer camps. Lighter 150 grain bullets are available for smaller game and up to 180 grain for deer.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

woodie slayer said:


> 22-250
> shoots flat


And legal for deer.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

If you are looking for low recoil go with a .25-06, If you want power and range go with a 7 mag or a 300 mag


----------

